
Why you want to run Java 10 if you're using the G1 Garbage Collector - Abderian
https://www.opsian.com/blog/java-10-with-g1/
======
sadiq
Are there any performance results for single threaded versus parallel for full
GCs? Is the increase linear in the number of cores?

